# New coyote hunter here !



## wadezzz (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello all new to coyote hunting and I was wondering what are some good beginner calls to buy ? I already have a rabbit in distress. Thanks for all the help to the newbie !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, I can't really help with your call question. I'm still pretty much a newbie as well, but this is the best place to get your questions answered


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome!

X-Calibur Lighting Systems
http://facebook.com/XCaliburLightingSystems


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello wadezzz, welcome to the PT forum. Go to the Predator Call section http://www.predatortalk.com/forum/15-predator-calls/ and look through the post there. There are a bunch of call makers on the site and all are very willing to help. Start with the basics, a closed reed call in either a cottontail or jackrabbit depending on your area, listen to some of the sounds that are in the download section. You can always go to a store and buy a standard call or you can get a call from one of call makers on here and only spend a few dollars more for a MUCH higher quality call.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum wadezzz


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Greetings and salutations.

:hunter:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to PT...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site !


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome!!

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------

